# Software für Grafiktablett



## uwee (18. April 2006)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen ein Trust-Grafiktablett ausgeliehen. Soweit sogut, Steuerung von Windows klappt super auch mit dem Stift...
Jetzt wollte ich was schreiben, nur Dummerweise ist auf der CD gar ekin Programm, mit dem ich schreiben könnte.
Kann mir jemand ein solches Programm empfehlen oder sagen, wo ich eines mit Share- oder Freeware herbekommen kann? Danke

UweE


----------



## Dr Dau (19. April 2006)

Hallo!

"OCR Handschrift" -->   

Guckst Du z.b. hier.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## uwee (20. April 2006)

Hi, danke für den Link... Aber ich möchte keine Texterkwnnung machen, sondern stumpf was schreiben und dann als pdf oder sonstwas abspeichern.
Microsoft OneNote funktioniert nur mit Tablet-PCs *heul*


----------



## schutzgeist (20. April 2006)

Wie wärs mit Paint?


----------



## Dr Dau (20. April 2006)

Wer oder was soll Dein "gekritzel" als Text erkennen, wenn nicht eine OCR Software.


			
				vom oben genanntem Link hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erkennung jeder Handschrift, solange die Buchstaben nicht verbunden sind


Ansonsten, wie schutzgeist schon sagt, Paint..... oder irgend eine andere Garfiksoftware mit TWAIN-Input.


----------



## uwee (20. April 2006)

keiner ausser mir soll das erkennen müssen. soviel erstmal dazu.

Ich möchte ein Programm wie OneNote haben, mit dem ich wie auf einem Blatt papier schreiben kann, nur eben mit tablett


----------

